# Welche Fliegenrute für Anfänger?



## Ralle1976 (7. November 2011)

Nabend Leute,

ich möchte gerne mit dem Fliegenfischen anfangen, mein Zielfisch wäre die Forelle und Lachsforelle, am See(Puff) und an der Hunte, die ca 8 - 13 mtr breit ist! Habe gelesen, das die Körpergrösse auch eine Rolle spielt, also ich bin 175 cm gross und 73 KG schwer! Mein Budget liegt bei 150- 200 € für die kompletten Rute und Schnur! Hoffe ich habe jetzt nichts vergessen?! 


Danke für eure Hilfe!!!

Petri Heil


----------



## froxter (7. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute für Anfänger?*

http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/ruten-rollen-kombos/loop-adventure-set.html

Klasse 5.

Kaufen, Spaß haben, zufrieden sein..... ;-)


----------



## Tigersclaw (8. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute für Anfänger?*

Huhu  ich hab vor 2 jahren das einsteigerset von guideline genommmen und bin bis jetzt echt begeistert 

Hier der Test des nachfolgers
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/kispiox.html
(achtung beim fliegenfischerforum wirst du NIE einen negativen bericht lesen) aber so hast du n kleinen einblick

zu kaufen bei
http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/guideline/guideline-kispoix-fliegenruten-set.html

henry

ps: hab mir für die bachangelei n set selbst zusammengestellt da machste geldmässig nix gut, kannst dir aber alles indiviuell zusammenstellen


----------



## pike-81 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute für Anfänger?*

Als Anfänger würde ich lieber etwas schwerer fischen. Dann kommst Du besser in die Materie rein. Rute so 2,10-2,40m, Klasse 6-7 und ´ne schwimmende, doppelt verjüngte Schnur. Das ist nicht so Windanfällig, und Du hast auch die Möglichkeit im Puff zu Streamern.
Petri


----------



## Leine-Leroy (9. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute für Anfänger?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Als Anfänger würde ich lieber etwas schwerer fischen. Dann kommst Du besser in die Materie rein. Rute so 2,10-2,40m, Klasse 6-7
> Petri


 

Welche Rute hat den bei 2,4 m Klasse 6-7?

Würde er ne 2,75m  bwz 3,00m lange Rute für den Anfang nehmen...

LG Leroy


----------



## Frühaufsteher (9. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute für Anfänger?*

Moin,
ich kann das Loop Adventure Set 690 empfehlen, 
Tolle Rute, tolle Rolle, zu einem super Preis/Leistungsverhältniss.
(Allerdings kenne ich nur das Vorgängermodell der aktuellen Rute) 
Gibt es bei Amazon zur Zeit für 149,- Euronen.
Die Rute hat die Klasse 6 und eine Länge von 9 Fuß, welches einer Länge von 275 cm entspicht. Ganz Wichtig ist das die Schnur genau zur Rute passt, sonst verzweifelt man beim werfen und man kann da gar nichts für. 
Wie meine Vorposter schon gesagt haben muß man erst mal ein Gefühl für die Schnur entwickeln. und da ist eine sechser Rute schon das Minimum. 
Ich habe sogar mit einer sieberer Adventure Rute angefangen. 
Viel Spaß beim Fliegenfischen wünscht 
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## pike-81 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute für Anfänger?*

Moinsen!
Bin damals mit einem günstigen Set von DAM eingestiegen, meine die hatte 2,40m. Können aber auch 2,70m gewesen sein. Jedenfalls hat Leine-Leroy recht. Bei einer längeren Rute, ist das Werfen einfacher. Du kannst mehr Schnur in der Luft halten, und bleibst nicht so schnell irgendwo hinten hängen.
Petri


----------



## Tigersclaw (10. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute für Anfänger?*

Hmm klasse 6 oder 7.. is das nicht bisl mächtig für puffforellen?? und die chance auf 50+ forellen in der Hunte wird sicher auch nicht so hoch sein... mit ner 7er rute gehen hier einige fast schon auf hechte und Zander....

Ich hab auch mit ner 5er Rute 2,75 m angefangen (eben das guidlineset), hab mir aber dann recht schnell ne 3/4er 1,80 m er rute gekauft, mit der ich nun zu 70 % angeln gehe. (konnte auch ne 60er Barbe fangen und problemlos landen )

Vielleicht sollte uns ralle mal sagen, wie groß die Fische in den Gewässern sind und womit er hauptsächlich angeln will. Das Platzangebot an den Gewässern wäre auch wichtig@länge)
Größere Streamer und schwere Nymphen.. da habt ihr recht.. is ne klasse 6 durchaus angebracht.
kleinere Streamer nymphen und trockenfliegen ist so klasse 4-6 ausreichend.

Der Hauptvorteil von kleinen klassen ist (für mich) das einfachere Händling, weil alles in allem leichter ist(vom gewicht) und die meist kürzeren ruten machen sich an Engstellen viieeelll besser.
Das werfen ist so oder so ne sache für sich und egal welche Klasse immer ne Übungsangelegenheit.
Weiterhin machen auch kleine Forellen am leichten Gerät spass. Man geht ja auch nicht mit ner Hechtrute auf Barsche .

ist nur meine meinung, da ich die Gewässer und den Fischbestand nicht kenne.

claw


----------



## Frühaufsteher (13. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute für Anfänger?*

Moin,
ich weiß gar nicht ob ich hier so einfach einen Link einstellen darf, ich hab hier mal eine tolle Einsteigerkombi gefunden.

http://shop.jahr-tsv.de/index.php?cat=c244_Praemien-Abo.html&bonus=3829

Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## pike-81 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute für Anfänger?*

Also mir hat eine längere Rute am Anfang doch sehr geholfen, die Schnur in der Luft zu halten oder auf dem Wasser umzulegen. Gerade wenn hinter einem Brennesseln oder hohes Gras ist...
Petri


----------



## BigEarn (18. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute für Anfänger?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Als Anfänger würde ich lieber etwas schwerer fischen. Dann kommst Du besser in die Materie rein. Rute so 2,10-2,40m, Klasse 6-7 und ´ne schwimmende, doppelt verjüngte Schnur. Das ist nicht so Windanfällig, und Du hast auch die Möglichkeit im Puff zu Streamern.
> Petri



Warum schwerer fischen als nötig? Man kann mit einer gut abgestimmten 5er oder 6er genauso gut üben wie mit einer 7er oder 8er. Warum soll er sich eine 7er holen, wenn  später für seine Fischerei eher eine 5er/6er angebracht ist. 
Double Taper sind bei Wind dazu eher schwerer zu werfen als WF Schnüre. |rolleyes


----------

